# Is my first shoveler mount worthy?



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

If you want to mount it go for it. 90% of the folks won't even know what the Hell they are looking at!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Trophy! You may shoot a better one someday but it most likely will not have the back story this one has. 

Then again, if you need to ask. NO! Your dog deserves better!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Do it for the memory.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Do it. I already had a drake wood duck done but when my dog retrieved his first duck that was a woody. I had it mounted. 99% of the time it is you looking at it and reflecting on the memories.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I shot only onw drake over many years and it is mounted. Mount it.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Mount I️t! Looks cool


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's one from Shiawassee this time last year, not quite as nice as yours. Walking through the zone to pick up the hen and he's 30 yards straight up and never changed his path.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Wall.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. The thrust of my question is basically over whether these would get into much better plumage in Michigan, and also how common they are to shoot. The retrieve my dog made was memorable, but nothing special in terms of retriever ability. It was a good distance and fell deep into the corn, but it was a marked bird, not a true blind; however, it was far enough out where he lined out towards the fall and got far enough out where he stopped and looked back at me wondering what to do since he had already trucked out so far, and my simple "back + hand signal" got him going again and sent him right into the corn, and he reappeared with it a few moments later. Nothing to boast about, but still a good memory for us. 

I am working towards a collection of drakes that come through Michigan, and since I've never seen one of these I am just wondering whether I should pass up this opportunity to mount this bird. I notice I have been more eager to mount the less commonly shot drakes, wondering when I'd have the chance to get one again, and, in contrast to mallard mounts, also hoping that one day my kids would look up at the strange bird they don't ever see dabbling in our local lakes and ponds, and ask what it is and have a tangible memory of these birds. For the same reason, my first two mounts were a buffy drake and hoodie drake. 

I understand the table-worthiness of the sponnie is right around the bottom of the lineup, so I'm in no rush to eat it. 

I like the idea of keeping it in the freezer until the end of the season and revisiting the question. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Dead Bird said:


> I added the liberal 300 yds to the retrieve....lol sounds good....


Lol, I was wondering.... the space between the corn in most units at Harsons is only about 50 yards, not like Shi where it's well over 100. Still cool since 6' tall corn is essentially similar to dense cover, and he tracked that mark and fall down 4-6 rows in, which I thought was cool. I was wondering if the bird was crippled if my dog would end up chasing it towards the guys hunting in that zone lol



Dead Bird said:


> ust like deer the true trophy is in the eye of the beholder... a 150 isn't even a shooter in some states... it isn't amount what others think... it is your trophy... your story...


I know spoonies are seen as a garbage bird by many, and I will definitely one day mount a perfect pair of mallards in full plumage and hopefully with extras most hunters seek, such as bands and extra curls, etc; however, I personally really enjoy mounts that are conversation pieces--ducks folks don't often see unless they hunt. Everybody knows a mallard, but I like that guests come over my house and ask what that strange looking hooded merganser is or that tiny bird with the iridescent head is (buffie drake). Also hoping one day my kids will have the same wonders when they look at the mounts. I like the idea of displaying the ducks that come through our state only to migrate. 



fsamie1 said:


> I shot only onw drake over many years and it is mounted. Mount it.


That was my main concern! Not shooting one for a while and regretting the opportunity to mount. Good to know, thanks bud.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

One more shot


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That drake in my picture is the only one I've shot. I've picked up a couple hens through the years, but I bet I've shot less than 5 total. We were covered in them at PM a few weeks ago and elected not to shoot too many of them, then I'll go 5 years and not have another chance.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lamarsh said:


> Lol, I was wondering.... the space between the corn in most units at Harsons is only about 50 yards, not like Shi where it's well over 100. Still cool since 6' tall corn is essentially similar to dense cover, and he tracked that mark and fall down 4-6 rows in, which I thought was cool. I was wondering if the bird was crippled if my dog would end up chasing it towards the guys hunting in that zone lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any pics of the hooded mergy I've always thought they where a cool bird.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

If it were me, I could not find a reason not to. I always use a pretty simple equation that works for me. #1. Is this the best bird I will ever shoot? (Hard to know that, 50/50 shot). #2. Is this bird at least a decent representation of the species I would like to mount? (In this case your answer, I think, is yes). #3. What does this bird mean to me? (Sounds like it means a lot, at least enough to post about it). 

I have shot better representatives of every duck on my wall before and after they were mounted. You know what I could not tell you? Where I got them and who I was with when I did. Those ducks on my wall though? Better grab a seat if you want to hear about them. My friends who don't hunt, which are few in number, often ask about my mounts, ducks or otherwise. I feel like as hunters we reflect our values in the sport/activity when these moments come. They can then look at your dog and realize how he does more than sleep at your feet, take up space, and eat kibble (can you tell I'm jealous). This duck will do that for you.

I had a conversation this past Sunday (while hunting of course) with a good buddy of mine who a few years back decided to not mount an above average wood duck, his first duck. Every year it gets discussed at least once or twice since then. We've shot better looking wood ducks than his first one every year, but that is the ONLY wood duck that is remembered regularly for him. Don't be that guy


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> do you have any pics of the hooded mergy I've always thought they where a cool bird.


More people ask about these than an incredible woodie drake mount I have.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

dpweurding said:


> If it were me, I could not find a reason not to. I always use a pretty simple equation that works for me. #1. Is this the best bird I will ever shoot? (Hard to know that, 50/50 shot). #2. Is this bird at least a decent representation of the species I would like to mount? (In this case your answer, I think, is yes). #3. What does this bird mean to me? (Sounds like it means a lot, at least enough to post about it).
> 
> I have shot better representatives of every duck on my wall before and after they were mounted. You know what I could not tell you? Where I got them and who I was with when I did. Those ducks on my wall though? Better grab a seat if you want to hear about them. My friends who don't hunt, which are few in number, often ask about my mounts, ducks or otherwise. I feel like as hunters we reflect our values in the sport/activity when these moments come. They can then look at your dog and realize how he does more than sleep at your feet, take up space, and eat kibble (can you tell I'm jealous). This duck will do that for you.
> 
> I had a conversation this past Sunday (while hunting of course) with a good buddy of mine who a few years back decided to not mount an above average wood duck, his first duck. Every year it gets discussed at least once or twice since then. We've shot better looking wood ducks than his first one every year, but that is the ONLY wood duck that is remembered regularly for him. Don't be that guy


Excellent way of looking at mounts, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i wouldn't. personally i think mounting anything but a really good bird is a big waste of money. You'll be excited about it when you first get it done but as you mature as a hunter you will end up hating it....specially when you shoot another one thats way better than the one you mounted. JMO.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and that bird is far from full plume. actually surprised by all the advice on here for this bird myself. to each his own i guess.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and that bird is far from full plume. actually surprised by all the advice on here for this bird myself. to each his own i guess.
> 
> View attachment 281354


Everybody who has a mount that they now hate, please stand up... no, not including the one your ex-brother in law did in his apartment... ...

My guess is the spoonie in this picture was not swimming in your decoys after you already shot his twin. The odds of legally shooting a shoveler like it in Michigan are very low.

Lamarsh's speckled spoonie is cooler than John James Audubon's model, my opinion


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and that bird is far from full plume. actually surprised by all the advice on here for this bird myself. to each his own i guess.
> 
> View attachment 281354


I knew it was far from full plume, it has half eclipsed and its head isn't fully green. The main point of my thing here is to see if there is much of a chance of shooting better in Michigan. I'm hoping to put all of my mounts in a family hunting cabin one day to display birds shot in our state, partly for conversation and party to peak kids' interests and teach them, etc.


----------

